# Setting a default Reply-To in Mac Mail 3.2?



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

I've set up my brother's new MBP to send his email out via his Gmail account... but of course now, all his mail shows as coming "From" his Gmail address. I can put his regular email address in the Reply-To field and it will show, but so far I've only been able to do this on a per-message basis - you have to select the Reply-To field in every new message and enter the address you want.

There has to be some way to set this as a default action for every message? The online help got me to the above steps, but doesn't show me any way to make it a default.

TIA


----------

